# Sticky  Important information for those posting on the adoption thread



## KarenM

As the numbers of those posting on this thread is increasing I thought I would start a separate thread to remind people about some "etiquette" when posting on the adoption thread.

The adoption process is intended to ensure that only people who are suitable to adopt children are approved.  There have been changes in the process made to ensure that certain people cannot get through the system following cases where sadly some adoptive children have been murdered.  

As Fertility Friends is a public site and can be accessed by anyone you are reminded that all posts should be discreet when it comes to discussing what is involved in the process, particularly the home study part.  We cannot be certain that someone out there will access the information and use it to prey on vulnerable children.

I know this sounds melodramatic but I am sure none of us would want any comeback on the site in this regard.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation

Love
Karen x

Adoption Moderator


----------

